# Car moans when off the gas from 44mph down to 0mph- coasting or braking. No sound above 45mph



## hackths (Feb 14, 2003)

It is odd and I am not really sure where the problem is but it is a 2.8L V6 Passat AT 4Motion so I thought I would try here just in case...

When the car is started there is a slight moan when accelerating up to around 45mph, barely noticeable. Above 45 is seems to be gone. If I let off the gas or brake from anywhere above 45 there is no moaning until it hits right around 44mph. It is VERY noticeable (loudest) right at/around 40mph. That continues all the way down to 0mph, but 40mph it is the loudest. I did also notice that the car seems to rev a bit when I get down to the 10mph range, like a downshift blip. Above 45 there is really no sound, so if I am traveling at 60mph and let off the gas and coast I hear nothing (sounds fine) until around 45, and then real bad at 40mph. It quiets down a bit, but very noticeable all the way to 0mph. At 0mph there is no sound that I can hear.

It will continue no matter how long I drive for, so it does not seem to change based on engine temp. What is also odd is if I park, leave the car for 30min or so and come back the sound is gone almost all the time. If the car sits overnight sure enough it is back.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

You have a slushbox, I assume? Afraid I don't know a whole lot about them, but it sounds like something wrong with second or third gear. Maybe a worn-out clutch band? :shrug:

Edit: Noticed you said "AT", so yes to slushbox. Anyway, see if it still does it in neutral. If not, then definitely tranny.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

its a front wheel bearing. same problem with mine.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

2008cc said:


> its a front wheel bearing. same problem with mine.


Yeah, good call, if it still does it in "N".


----------

